# Building Knock down shed



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Renovating my basement the a friends. No storage rental available. Will probably be at one place for 6months to a year, then moved, then maybe dismantled or sold.

I need a temporary mouse proof, weather-tight storage facility.
So thinking of building a knock down shed. 14' by 24'

2x4 walls 7' high, 2' OC studs, 12' long sections, 2 sections long, 2 14' sections for ends. Bolt through on double studs.

Floor 2x4 16" OC 14' by 8' sections.

Roof ??? 

Thanks for any ideas?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

For the roof maybe 8x12 panels with no sheeting, 1x4 strapping and covered in metal? 2 sections you join together.

Had thought of one of those tarp garages and building a floor under it. But it doesn't seem solid enough or mouse proof enough


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

your first message is a bit cryptic but from what I am to gather you need to build a storage facility to house stuff from your basement. First off do you realy need something that big? 14 x 24 is a realy big 1 car garage. That would house a lot of stuff. Looking at what you want to build why 7' tall walls. go with standard dimensions and go with 8' tall. Get a quote for all of the material from a local building supply and see what the cost is. It may be better to just rent a storage locker at a U-Store-It place. also to build something that large you may need a permit (not a big deal) and follow certain codes which can raise the cost even if it is a temporary storage unit. Another option may be Pods. They are a storage solution company that will drop off a storage container right on you property for you to use


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just another idea, buy or rent a shipping container, around here there $800 to buy and $100 a month to rent


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Or, as I think maybe it was Joe who recently mentioned to someone else, an enclosed trailer. I put side rails in mine, which also accept pockets for 2x4's, so I can double stack a lot of stuff in the front, and still have ample space in the back to set up a pair of horses, flop some lumber or plywood on them, and go to work. It seems to be more mouse proof than my shop, and, if I understand your situation, it's easily relocated. There is also a market for well maintained used ones, so it goes bye bye when you're done with it.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I remember you saying once you lived in the GTA. These are available here

http://community.pods.com/?dp=877-770-PODS (7637)


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

No rental facilities.
Shipping container is 5-6 grand in my yard
14 by 24 would allow access to stuff, maybe could go a little smaller
Live in Northern BC Canada.
A 8X20-24 trailer may be big enough, but cost more.

This will be used at 2 different locations, Mine first, then a friends.
So I thought flat packing on a trailer and moving it would be cheaper then getting in a mover, can't move it on my own as rules here are very tight.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Perhaps the tarp type bulding/garage things with a wood floor under it is the most cost effective.
Could put in mouse trap/poison.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Had another thought.
Build one piece wall/roof trusses, kinda like a gambrel roof on the ground.
Space them 2' apart, cover with horizontal metal, screwed in to the studs/rafters.
X brace inside.
To take apart unscrew metal and X braces.
Think 12 by 20 would be big enough


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

That's a BIG shed. Have you priced out storage units in your area? I got a surprisingly good deal on one for the year I needed it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

mae-ling said:


> mouse proof


VERY difficult to achieve.

DM


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Renting a unit would be nice but there are none in my area.
Yes I would like Mouse proof but I guess I could use mouse traps.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

creeper said:


> I think I remember you saying once you lived in the GTA. These are available here
> 
> http://community.pods.com/?dp=877-770-PODS (7637)


Wow I just priced one of those and they are cheap,a 16 footer was only a $100 and change,I would think long and hard about building -VS- renting one of these.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Gonna bold this because I have said it a few times. Using caps for highlight not yelling.

THE NEAREST RENTAL PLACE IS OVER AN HOUR AWAY, AND THIS IS GOING TO BE USED FOR ABOUT 2 YEARS ON 2 DIFFERENT PLACES THEN SOLD.

Pods are not available here


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you could get away with smaller, I'd say get a pre-made plastic one. ....or maybe 2 of them? Then sell them on CL or similar ad when done.

DM


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

How about something like this? Take 4x8 sheets of T111 or Masonite siding and put a frame plus a stud on the back, creating a top and bottom plate and one stud (24"OC). Drill holes in the "studs" to accept 1/2" x 4" bolts to connect the panels. You'll need a solution for the corners, maybe just metal connectors or a corner post and lags. After the panels are up, put on a second top plate with deck screws, staggering the joints to tie the panels together. The door could be the same type of panel, on hinges. Dimensions of the finished walls would be in multiples of 4'. Bang together some roof trusses with metal connectors, go 24" OC. Deck roof with plywood and deck screws. Stretch blue tarp over plywood and replace as it deteriorates. Easy to build, easy to knock down, all flat sections to transport. You could do the floor the same way, or just set the walls on a gravel pad and do without a floor. Use PT for the bottom plate.


----------

